# ipconfig says media disconnected



## Gatamaden (Jan 6, 2013)

i run the ipconfig in administrator mod and its says i have "media disconnected"
i just installed the win8 pro yesterday and my network recently broken and i must reboot my pc to new connec because i won't do it it not works i must be very fast whit this message too i tryed a lots of thing but nothing worked :banghead:
so please help if you can i really really need it 

please help (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Check the Device Manager and see if you can see the network adapters. Is this a wired or wireless issue?
How To Open Device Manager in Windows 8


----------



## Gatamaden (Jan 6, 2013)

it's a wired i only have a modem i don't have router the modem name is D-link DSL-360r and the Display Adapter is a Qualcomm Aetheros AR813x815x PCI-E gigabit ethernet controller (NDIS 6.30)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

please post the results of a ipconfig /all for review.


----------

